# Dont be fooled into thinking it cant happen to you...



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The 5 month old lab puppy that has been staying here for he last 12 days is at the vet prepping for obstruction surgery. He puked up his supper last night, but was peeing and pooping normally..

Woke this morning...I offered him 1/4 cup water soaked mushed up kibble...it stayed down until 9:30... Then at 10:15 he puked again and it was a flood of fluid. Even thoguh he still appeared hydrated and his gums nice and pink. He gave me the I dont feel well eyes and ears...off to the vet we went.
Xrays showed lots of gas, no hard, solid foreign bodies..however, barium would not pass through the small intestine.

I am a diligent puppy proofer and it still happened....I supervise their toy play...watch the dogs outside, they are not left alone uncrated...we dont leave socks/underwear on the floor-the doors are closed anyway....and BAM! He still managed to find something to swallow. I checked the toys in the toybox...checked his bedding - no obvious signs of chewing. I just didnt see him eat anything. 

Poor little guy..what a crappy way to start the week....I am so worried and feel absolutley awful...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no Mary. Sending good thoughts and prayers from here. Please keep us posted. I'll be worrying right along with you.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Mary... I am so sorry to hear this. Thoughts are with you and the pup. Keep us posted I am sure everything will be okay.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez Mary, I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. Labs are notorious for doing that! 
Be sure to let us know how he's doing.
Don't blame yourself. They just do the darndest things sometimes.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

OH NO. I'm so sorry. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry....please let us know when your Pup is back home with you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You do know stuff can stay in the stomach and churn for quite some time. He could have eaten something before he came. I think the ER Vet said they watched something in a dog's stomach for more than 12 days before it passed to the intestines. They had hoped the dog could pass it on its own, but they had to do surgery. I hope all goes well for the little guy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you had a giant scare like that. I hope the little guy will be alright.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Poor Victor! I remember you said he wasn't feeling well this weekend, but I had no idea it was this bad! Let me know if there is anything we can do!  It's not your fault!!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

The poor baby. I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw poor pup... wonder what he swallowed!?!? Big hugs and sending good thoughts he gets through his surgery without a hitch.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoping for good news.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this! You did all the right things and still he managed to find something. He is a puppy and they can be really sneaky. I hope his surgery goes well and he makes a full recovery. Will be looking for a happy update.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

of course, we ALL want to know what it was he ate when you find out


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent! I know that I am neurotic and Danny still got some sock until he hit about a year old. I blame the men in my life, maybe you can, too? Let us know how he does after surgery!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, fingers crossed that the little guy's surgery went well and the vets found the offending object. They're like Houdinis, so please don't blame yourself.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Big sigh of relief....
Victor is through surgery and doing very well. He is at his breeder's house for the night...she will change his cath and offer him subQ pain relief tonight (he will get more attentive care at his home then at the Emergency vet). 
Tomorrow he will spend the day at the vet for IV fluid therapy and observation. Then go home and finish healing.
The obstruction was in one small part of his small intestine....they didn't need to open his stomach.. The intestine was bruised, but not damaged... The vet said that she could see the intestine trying to move it along....but it just wouldn't budge.

Ready for this...it was a couple of pieces of carpet pad...sure enough..I peeked under the edge of the carpet (we have ONE area rug in the whole **** house!) and it had been nibbled...the pad is very spongy and was conforming to the shape of the intestine...not a good grip for effective peristalsis. Not likely his body would have been able to push it along...
I have since cut the carpet pad back even further....
Although feeling horrible that it happened at all...I am very relieved.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, I am so glad to hear the little guy is doing okay!! 
Dogs!! They come up with the strangest things to get into!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Glad little Victor is on the mend. I'm glad you knew what to look for and acted quickly. I'm sure he will be back to full speed soon.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Want to thank you all for your supportive words...it was hard to write about a failing, but if it encourages one owner a week or even a year from now...to recognize or prevent the same thing...then I can live with it.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad that the surgery went well and hope recovery time is very quick.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he came through things okay. If it weren't for your understanding the symptoms, he could have been in really bad shape!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a little bugger!! I'm glad that the surgery went well! I guess this goes to show that this can happen to anyone at any time. Puppies are very resourceful at getting into anything that they shouldn't!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah dear, I am so sorry. I almost said something about labs being bigger chewer fiends than goldens, but I was hoping you wouldn't get one. Have I ever told you that (under my supervision) Finn chewed a piece of siding off the house that housed our mediacom cable? I was so lucky he wasn't electrocuted.

It was very hard to explain to the cable guys. (And very expensive.) No phone, internet or cable for a week.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Ah dear, I am so sorry. I almost said something about labs being bigger chewer fiends than goldens, but I was hoping you wouldn't get one. Have I ever told you that (under my supervision) Finn chewed a piece of siding off the house that housed our mediacom cable? I was so lucky he wasn't electrocuted.
> 
> It was very hard to explain to the cable guys. (And very expensive.) No phone, internet or cable for a week.


Oh dear!!! No I dont recall hearing about Finn's excellent adventure with the cable company! YIKES!!

Vic's owner told me he was a chewer/swallower with a pension for socks! I really thought I had it covered!! Lesson learned...!

You know, you warned me about the silly labs...gosh-darn I do like them a wee-bit! Such silly, silly dogs!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary...I am just seeing your post, and so glad to read that the surgery went well. Please don't blame yourself. These puppies can find the craziest things they decide to chew up! By knowing the signs of a problem, you really saved little Victor what may have been much for serious a problem. I too, am extremely careful with my three, as Lexi and Klondike both, will pick up most anything and everything that seems to be interesting to them. When Lexi was so sick with the blockage, it was underwear that my Son left on the floor in front of the shower when we were gone for the week-end.:no: He knew better, but just didn't pay attention to picking up his dirty clothes. Surprised she didn't eat the socks too!:uhoh: Like you, I knew immediately when we got home, something was wrong. Thankfully like Victor, she ended up being OK.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm so glad everything is going to be okay with the pup. I think you gave us all a good reminder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think you failed at all and I would trust you with my two! I will never forget the shock when we realized Tucker ate a 36 inch webbed leather belt. We had no idea he had eaten it until he came upstairs and he dropped the buckle on the floor next to me. My son said, "I left it on the chair. I couldn't find it when I went to look for it." Well, I wonder why...:curtain: I have no idea if it took him a few hours, a day, or longer to eat the darn thing. He passed every bit of it. :yuck:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Want to thank you all for your supportive words...it was hard to write about a failing, but if it encourages one owner a week or even a year from now...to recognize or prevent the same thing...then I can live with it.


So glad Victor is okay. Even the most diligent owners can't foresee every possibility! Puppies get into the darnedest things!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Never has a title been more true...I worry every day when I walk with Tess outside...the amount of things she picks up! If I get 90% of it out of her mouth, I'm lucky...I'm so glad your pup is all right!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> You know, you warned me about the silly labs...gosh-darn I do like them a wee-bit! Such silly, silly dogs!!


But they are lovers! Think Brad Pitt, think George Clooney, they make up for it in many ways. You need to raise one till two, they are fabulous.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up. He sounds like a gifted little guy when it comes to getting into trouble. I'm glad to hear he pulled through so well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So glad to hear he's out of surgery and doing well Mary... don't blame yourself!! It can happen to even the most attentive pet owner (obviously!!).. those puppies just find the darndest things to get into!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so glad he's going to be okay! Don't beat yourself up! It could happen to anyone! He is definitely a mischievous little guy. Remember when you brought him over to visit a couple of weeks ago and he went straight for the litter box while Tyson just watched? :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> But they are lovers! Think Brad Pitt, think George Clooney, they make up for it in many ways. You need to raise one till two, they are fabulous.



I just LOVE your Finny... what a sweet face.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous photo of Finn! Mary, so glad litle Victor will get some spoiling at home and is on the mend. I have always contended that puppy proofing is impossible and is even more difficult than baby proofing!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm glad he is okay. You are not alone.

Bennet was also an "eater." He had emergency surgery for eating a washcloth (why?). He chewed it up enough that a small piece was advancing down the intestine, while it was connected by threads to a larger hunk in his stomach. The threads were cuting into his intestine and he was only a layer or two fo cells from having his intestines rupture. the surgeon told me that "once an eater, always an eater." And he had one too.
We "Golden-proofed" our house again. But 9 months later, our guests were not so careful. This time it was a sock (why?). They were quicker to do surgery. Once again we "Golden-proofed" our house and put signs up in the guest room. It worked.

Hang in there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad that everything worked out okay, we also know a lab who has been in for obstruction surgery. They can certainly find trouble! Your email serves as a good reminder!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Victor is ok. I am sorry I missedthis thread until now. It can happen to the best puppy parents so dont feel bad. Keeping good thoughts that the recovery will go great.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Silly Victor! I bet you were going nuts trying to figure out what he had gotten into...I can't believe he snuck anything by YOU! Glad you thought quick and got him the help he needed in time!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Glad the little dude is doing well. (((BIG HUGS))) to you... phew! Stressful day! Thank goodness for your keen eye and attentive care!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Victor, Victor, Victor...
So glad to hear he is doing well Mary. Big HUGS to you, and I wouldn't beat yourself up over it. It can happen to anyone, you are so right.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am just reading this thread.. I am so sorry you've been going through this.. also.. very happy he is doing well. You are so right, this could happen to any one. Even at ages 2 and 4 Penny and Rusty will now and then be caught trying to do a naughty.. it takes just a second.. Hugs to you.. and a big thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

As one lab puppy owner to another I am SO glad he will be ok. Sorry it got so bad though. They do find things don't they. Quinn has incredible, vacuum effect. You have to be FAST to keep stuff from going in her mouth. I can not tell you how many times a day I am fishing things out. She is such a lab that EVERYTHING is edible. My big worry is she is interested in electrical cords. No other dog I have has ever cared. 

I remember when Teddi was a pup, she liked to go under the computer desk, we had a PC at the time (ALL THE CORDS!!!) but she did not even ever look at them. Quinn is constantly putting them in her mouth. We are quick with a "no!" and taking it out of her mouth. 

Have you posted pictures? Me want to see another lab pup! :


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for your situation, but glad everything is okay. Scotty had to have surgery at six weeks. He ate rotting vegetation in our vegetable garden and it caused a blockage. (His sister taught him because she picks veggies off the vine to eat.) He recovered quickly, but we put up a wrought iron fence to keep them out. I tell new golden owners that I meet--always crate a golden because they will put anything in their mouth. Both were walking around last night with my husband's socks in their mouths. Luckily, they are not sock eaters, but my friend's golden, Maddie, is.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

There but for the grace of God - i'm sure we have found ourselves in similar situations, no matter how much we watch them they always manage to get hold of something.

Glad to hear he is ok


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm glad he's doing well now. Don't beat yourself up over it. It happens to the best of us. Puppies and children always find a way!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Failure? Pshaw Not even close. If that pup wasn't with you, Mary, it could have been a worse outcome with a less watchful, experienced owner!

BTW, wanted to tell you I shared Raleigh's clicker training video with a friend who just got a new Cairn pup...it inspired her! She picked one up with a book yesterday That little pup is a smart whippersnapper and needs to be constructively busy :uhoh:


----------

